# Outlaw King (2018) - trailer



## Brian G Turner (Oct 25, 2018)

Netflix are about to release _Outlaw King_ to cinemas this autumn - an epic film about the rise of Robert the Bruce, the first recorded king of a united Scotland.

Pitched as something of a sequel to Mel Gibson's _Braveheart_, _Outlaw King_ stars Chris Pine as Robert the Bruce - and includes him doing a full-frontal nude scene, getting out from a bath.

_Outlaw King_ debuted at the Toronto Film festival, to general critical acclaim: #LFF 2018: Outlaw King review

The one big criticism was for the length of the film. This has now been trimmed back by 20 minutes for wider cinema release to help improve pacing: ‘Outlaw King’ Filmmaker David Mackenzie Trims Netflix Epic By 20 Minutes Post Toronto Premiere

You can watch the trailer below and make up your own mind on expectations:


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 25, 2018)

Robert the Bruce is one of my personal heroes from history. I can't wait for this. I really hope it's not


----------



## Al Jackson (Oct 26, 2018)

I hope it's good. 
I was entertained by Braveheart , it sure took liberties with the actual story.
In recent times  , and I guess not so recent, there have been big scale Robin Hood movies,   Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves , 1991, with the odd nest of Kevin Costner as Robin Hood (that did not work for me at all), to Ridley Scott's 2010 Robin Hood with a good cast, but subject of Scott's overthinks and diddling , in the end did not work.
It is funny about Scott, Exodos: Gods and Kings (2014) was a total mess , like what was he thinking?
Scott also make Kingdom of Heaven (2005) , does anyone care about the Saracen reconquest of Jerusalem?
Strange film, the theatrical version is not so good, the directors cut is good! 
Scott is a strange bird!

I don't know, I love historical epics, do current audiences? Such movies need an edge and 'feel' , the do a better job these days than in the 1950s , but I wonder. New Elisabeth I film coming, and I don't know why, does that Mary Queen of Scotts story need another retelling??!!


----------



## svalbard (Oct 26, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> I hope it's good.
> I was entertained by Braveheart , it sure took liberties with the actual story.
> In recent times  , and I guess not so recent, there have been big scale Robin Hood movies,   Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves , 1991, with the odd nest of Kevin Costner as Robin Hood (that did not work for me at all), to Ridley Scott's 2010 Robin Hood with a good cast, but subject of Scott's overthinks and diddling , in the end did not work.
> It is funny about Scott, Exodos: Gods and Kings (2014) was a total mess , like what was he thinking?
> ...



I thought Kingdom of Heaven was beautifully shot and the movie was timely in presenting a more nuanced look at the Crusades. Saladin is one of the more empathetic leaders portrayed in the film. Of course the historical accuracy was all over the place. And like you preferred the Directors Cut.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 26, 2018)

I've seen initial suggestions that this film is pretty good historically. The trailer does show some good camera work, too.


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 26, 2018)

The video below goes over the trailer for accuracy and gives it better than average scores.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 26, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> The video below goes over the trailer for accuracy and gives it better than average scores.



Ah, I thought it sounded like Shadiversity. 

A couple of things that stood out for me that he skipped over (14:45+ in the above video):

- proper draw strength on the bow. A lot of film bows look like they've been plucked like guitar strings, but that archer is clearly putting a lot of strength behind his draw;

- ladder made of rope! Which is really good because a lazy set designer would simply bring out the same type of ladders as a modern painter or decorator might use.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 26, 2018)

I will make a prediction. It will be dreadful and historically flawed. This is just going on Chris Pines interviews where he doesn't seem to know the first thing about Robert the Bruce.


----------



## Al Jackson (Oct 27, 2018)

svalbard said:


> I thought Kingdom of Heaven was beautifully shot and the movie was timely in presenting a more nuanced look at the Crusades. Saladin is one of the more empathetic leaders portrayed in the film. Of course the historical accuracy was all over the place. And like you preferred the Directors Cut.



I love military history and Kingdom of Heaven gets  the Siege of Jerusalem (1187) broad outline and main characters mostly right. The whole story is reworked with an eye to Hollywood 'pulp'.... Oddly it seemed have a good summary of Baldwin IV (played by a never seen Edward Norton) and the fabulous Eva Green as his sister Sibylla... I like the guy who played Saladin. The  Knights Hospitaller were turned into mustache twirling villains , Hollwoodization not needed at his late date of film art. 

You know I had in my mind that there had been quite a few movies about the Crusades but there are not that many , I think my perception is colored by how many times a Robin Hood movie has used the Crusades as a prolog or a flash back.


----------



## The Ace (Oct 27, 2018)

I have to pull you up a bit, Brian, as the Houses of Alpin and Dunkeld may have an issue with your description as, "The first King of a united Scotland."

Kenneth I (mac Alpin) ruled a kingdom that embraced the Scottish mainland, north of the Forth/Clyde line, "Alba," and his descendants added Lothian (between the Forth and the Tweed) some time before the reign of Malcolm II (Last King of the House of Alpin d1034), who used the area as a buffer zone during the invasion of King Canute.

During the reign of either Duncan I (r1034-40, grandson of Malcolm II, and founder of the House of Dunkeld) or his cousin and successor,  MacBeth (1040-57) Strathclyde was added (between the Clyde and Solway Firth) - either by conquest, or assimilation after its royal family died out (accounts vary), thus, Scotland reached its modern land boundaries centuries before Robert I, who based his claim to the throne (like John Balliol) on his descent from David I - youngest son and eventual successor of Malcolm III Canmore (the, "Hero," of Shakespeare's play).

It was the death of the last king of the House of Dunkeld, Alexander III, ( and his grand-daughter, Margaret, Maid of Norway) that precipitated the crisis in leadership which led to the appointment of Edward I of England as arbitrator in, "The Great Cause."

Bruce saw himself as the legitimate successor to a line of kings reaching back five centuries, and many at the time and since have accepted this.  Incidentally, Her Grace Elizabeth (Queen Elizabeth II) is his 19th great-granddaughter.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 3, 2018)

A 2nd trailer that repeats a lot of scenes, but perhaps have a more dramatic pulse to it:


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 23, 2018)

Shadiversity says that - in terms of general historical accuracy - this was pretty good. However, I've not watched much of his video as I don't want to see spoilers:


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 24, 2018)

Watched it last night. It is better than Braveheart , historically, less bombastic , so a bit of a better film.
Nicely mounted , but it feels unengaging , the characters are ok but needed better framing, Florence Pugh as Elizabeth de Burgh is the most memorable. It is an interesting story but needed a better narrative than we got.


----------



## anno (Nov 25, 2018)

Florence Pugh?
Little Drummer Girl?
Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 25, 2018)

Better historically than Braveheart is one hell of a backhanded compliment.

That said, I've also heard it's better than average in that regard. 

Hopefully someone will make a film or two about William Marshal and Edward III. For that matter, the Richard II/Henry IV tussle was fascinating to read about and would make a great film.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 25, 2018)

Edward III, yes a film about The Confessor is long overdue, the 11th century was a very turbulent time for England


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 25, 2018)

svalbard said:


> I will make a prediction. It will be dreadful and historically flawed. This is just going on Chris Pines interviews where he doesn't seem to know the first thing about Robert the Bruce.



To be fair, Chris Pine doesn't need to know the first thing about Robert the Bruce. Whoever wrote his lines does.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 26, 2018)

Which Edward was between the Confessor and the Elder?

I've a feeling you're right and there was one but I can't remember his identity. And yes, the numerical approach is interesting for Edwards. Also Henrys, given Young King Henry, son of Henry II.


----------



## svalbard (Nov 26, 2018)

There was no Edward between the Confessor and Edward Longshanks.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 26, 2018)

Svalbard, Edward the Elder was the son of Alfred the Great. Probably should've put him and the Confessor in chronological order.


----------



## svalbard (Nov 26, 2018)

No problem. It did confuse me somewhat. There was an Edward the Martyr sometime around 970s.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 26, 2018)

Ah ha! That must be the fellow. I always forget the middle one.


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 26, 2018)

thaddeus6th said:


> Better historically than Braveheart is one hell of a backhanded compliment.
> 
> That said, I've also heard it's better than average in that regard.
> 
> Hopefully someone will make a film or two about William Marshal and Edward III. For that matter, the Richard II/Henry IV tussle was fascinating to read about and would make a great film.



I can't think of many great epic medieval movies. El Cid and the director's cut of Kingdom of Heaven , mostly I think of films like The Name of the Rose, Lion in Winter, A Man for All Seasons,  Olivier and Branagh's Henry V.....(Those two do have epic battle scenes in them) …  Aguirre, the Wrath of God by Werner Herzog is quite good.... most of the Robin Hood films are hit and miss, tho Robin and Marian is gem everyone has forgotten!


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 26, 2018)

svalbard said:


> No problem. It did confuse me somewhat. There was an Edward the Martyr sometime around 970s.


He was the older half brother of the more (in)famous King Aethelread the Unready. I don't understand how it's not yet been a question on QI, "How many Edwards have been king of England?" Correct answer: 11


----------



## williamjm (Nov 27, 2018)

thaddeus6th said:


> Better historically than Braveheart is one hell of a backhanded compliment.
> 
> That said, I've also heard it's better than average in that regard.



It's a slightly weird mix of being accurate about lots of historical events but then has a really silly bit at the end. 

Overall I liked the film, but I thought it could have been better. Chris Pine isn't bad as Bruce and he makes a decent attempt at a Scottish accent, but while he does well with some aspects of the character he seemed to be lacking the charisma that would make him a leader people would want to follow in an apparently doomed cause. 



Al Jackson said:


> Watched it last night. It is better than Braveheart , historically, less bombastic , so a bit of a better film.
> Nicely mounted , but it feels unengaging , the characters are ok but needed better framing, Florence Pugh as Elizabeth de Burgh is the most memorable. It is an interesting story but needed a better narrative than we got.



I agree Florence Pugh was good. Aaron Taylor Johnson as The Black Douglas also had some memorable scenes, even if it's a bit distracting when he assaults Doune Castle and all I can think of is Monty Python.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 27, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> He was the older half brother of the more (in)famous King Aethelread the Unready. I don't understand how it's not yet been a question on QI, "How many Edwards have been king of England?" Correct answer: 11


But were they all kings of England rather than English kingdoms?


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 27, 2018)

If you want to split hairs then Edward the Elder was only ever crowned King of the West Saxons but he was referred to as King of the English (just like Alfred) for almost all of his reign. His son Aethelstan was crowned as King of England (well, King of the English. No one was crowned King of England until John)


----------



## Al Jackson (Dec 1, 2018)

Vladd67 said:


> But were they all kings of England rather than English kingdoms?


I like that. 
As messy as it was Rome at it's height was a , sort of, unified 'kingdom' when Rome extended Roman citizenship to the rest of Italy and some of the empire. When all that broke down it became Italian kingdoms, for a long long time, So England , sort of, did the opposite. (Well other places in Europe too.)


----------

